# Ohio river buddy trail



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone seen their schedule?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

2017 Ohio River Buddy Trail Schedule
April 22 Belpre ramp
May 27 Frontier ramp
June 17 Powhatan ramp
July 15 Frontier ramp
Aug 12 Powhaten ramp
Sept 16 Belpre ramp 
Tournament times 7-3
Championship Day
Oct 14 Frontier ramp 7:30 - 3:30
Entry fee $60 100% payout
More Info: contact Joe Mitchem 740-516-3850


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

How does the river look for Saturday?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

River is in great shape


----------

